# The Legend of Conan: Film mit Arnold Schwarzegger eingestellt, kommt aber trotzdem



## Darkmoon76 (7. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Legend of Conan: Film mit Arnold Schwarzegger eingestellt, kommt aber trotzdem* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Legend of Conan: Film mit Arnold Schwarzegger eingestellt, kommt aber trotzdem*


----------



## kidou1304 (7. April 2017)

oh gott..wollen die Ihn dann auch per CGI straffen?..D:


----------



## USA911 (7. April 2017)

Abwarten. Kann auch zum billigsten Schlachtvieh werden, bei dem, was sie alles realisieren wollen...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. April 2017)

Schade, ich hatte nach dem Reboot Flop recht hoche Erwartungen ein würdigen "neuen" Conan als gealterten König zu sehen.
Irgendwie hat Arnie bestmöglich in die Barbarenrolle als Conan gepasst.

Das Setting an sich ist sehr vielversprechend, aber man darf es auch nicht verheizen, was mittlerweile leider sehr Hollywood typisch geworden ist.
Etwas CGI (a la GoT für Burgen etc. ggf. noch Massenschlachten) und eine nette unterhaltsame Story in vernünftigen Sets, das wärs-


----------



## GremlinGizmo (8. April 2017)

Als Regisseur hat bereits Paul Verhoeven Interesse angemeldet....jaaaaaaaaaa,bitte
das wäre es doch und bei Vervoeven tät Arni sicher sehr gut rüber kommen
trotz des Alters.
ICH BIN GESPANNT


----------



## dessoul (8. April 2017)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> oh gott..wollen die Ihn dann auch per CGI straffen?..D:



Vielleicht. Aber stark nötig bei dem ist das nicht gerade. Arnie hat sich gut gehalten. Vergleich dazu mal die Friends-Filmcrew. Und die sind deutlich jünger, mit Baujahr 63-69, während Arnie 49er ist. Mit klassischer Kosmetika und Auspolsterungen kann man auch in Zeiten von extrem-Digitalisierung noch vieles erreichen. Der Zuschauer krieg davon kaum was mit, wenns gut gemacht ist.



> LesterPG
> 
> Das Setting an sich ist sehr vielversprechend, aber man darf es auch nicht verheizen, was mittlerweile leider sehr Hollywood typisch geworden ist.
> Etwas CGI (a la GoT für Burgen etc. ggf. noch Massenschlachten) und eine nette unterhaltsame Story in vernünftigen Sets, das wärs-



Finde ich auch. Obwohl ich nicht weiss, ob sie da dann eventuell noch Grenzen ziehen werden. Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit mal gefragt, warum ich GOT mochte, aber Serien wie "The Tudors" oder "Vikings" nicht anschauen konnte, obwohl die Aufmachung  recht ansprechend gehalten wurde und die Bewertungen eigentlich wirklich gut waren. Die Antwort, die ich für mich gefunden habe, war ganz einfach die Gewaltdarstellung: in GOT ist die Gewaltdarstellung zumindest am Anfang noch etwas im Rahmen, während es bei den anderen gleich zu Beginn viel mehr zur Sache kommt, was mich wieder abschreckt. Das ist ein schmaler Grat, den die in einem neuen Conan garantiert gewaltig überschreiten werden, weshalb ich nicht wirklich weiss, ob das was für mich wird.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. April 2017)

GoT gefällt mir vor allem wegen den vielschichtigere Charakteren die nicht einfach nur schwarz/weiss böse/gut sind.

Ob es nun Tyrion, der Königsmörder, der Bluthund oder diverse andere sind, jeder hat sein Mass aus Licht und Schatten, alles ist grau!
Das gepaart mit der Kunst auch vermeindlich wichtige Chars mal sterben zu lassen, gewürzt mit einer Prise Sex und Gewalt nebst einer Messerspitze oft zynischen Humors.

Vikings hat leider nur wenige derartige Charaktere die nicht so ausgefeilt sind.
Lagertha z.B. gefällt mir recht gut, die Charaktere der Tudors sind mir zu festgelegt (ähnlich den Borgias) obwohl ich die Serieen durchaus sehenswert finde.


Die Welt von Conan ist natürlich rauher, ungeschliffener ... aber wie schon erwähnt, der Mix machts.


Verhöven würde ich eine entsprechende qualitative Inzinierung durchaus zutrauen!


----------



## Alreech (8. April 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Verhöven würde ich eine entsprechende qualitative Inzinierung durchaus zutrauen!


Paul Verhoeven hat aber die Tendenz seine Filme immer als Satire (Robocop, Starship Troopers) anzulegen.
Ob das zu einem Conan Film passt ?

Schade das es mit King Conan nichts wurde. Robert E. Howard hat ja schon entsprechende Storys geschrieben in denen sich ein alternder Conan als König mit den Intrigen seiner Gegner auseinander setzen muß.
Schwarzeneger hat ja inzwischen auch genügend über Schauspielerei gelernt um den alten Mann glaubwürdig rüberzubringen.


----------

